# planning to buy 24" WIDE LCD FROM DELL



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 10, 2006)

*DELL 24" WIDESCREEN LCD help needed*

hy I am planning to buy 

"Dell 2407WFP 24" UltraSharp  Wide Screen Flat Panel LCD Monitor"
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd_in?c=in&l=en&s=bsd

your views about product and service by dell..

_______________________________________
NOTE: pics added on page 2, 3 and 4 of this thread


----------



## Ch@0s (Aug 11, 2006)

Make sure you get revision a03 or higher. Earlier ones had banding issues. Dell support is decent.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Aug 11, 2006)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> Make sure you get revision a03 or higher. Earlier ones had banding issues. Dell support is decent.



Ther 'IS' 'NO' 'A03' revision for the 2407, just A02 and it has considerably reduced the horizontal bandings in the desktop mode, it's almost unnoticeable, but banding is still present in the two other modes i.e. in the multimedia and the gaming modes. 
But the banding is only noticeable if you look for it all the time, i'd say that it depends on how picky you are. 
I'll  definitely suggest the 2407 but make sure that you get the Dell 2407WFP A02 not the 2407FPW A00 or A01. When you ask the sales rep here (Maria Francis) she has no idea what revision they'll be sending, this is the only thing that has kept me from buying this display. If you are confirmed that you will get the A02 then go ahead and get this baby, it's an absolute steal for the price.

and remember to bargain, they do budge; and if you get a good concession please do let us know.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 12, 2006)

it's AO2 and the price as of today is INR 39,000/- excluding the taxes/octrois,etc


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2006)

^ 39k? Are you sure. Cause I'm getting it tomorrow if it is....

I thought it was 55k as is said on the Dell page...


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, goobi. Click on the Buy now link from the link from the link in first post. Its for 40k + shipping 

It is very nicely priced considering even Apple's 23" Cinema HD displays cost nearly 1k USD.

So are you seriously thinking of buying it tomorrow?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 12, 2006)

im paying a total of INR 42,700.59/- (39K+taxes) for a 24" widescreen monitor from Dell with FIVE year on-site warranty.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2006)

@Widescreen: Can you give me some contact information so I can myself get this particular monitor...?


----------



## vikassethi (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow. Do tell me your experience with it once you use it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 13, 2006)

24" ????
U r going by ur name.
hehe


----------



## Ch@0s (Aug 13, 2006)

MakeWayForTheBadGuy said:
			
		

> Ther 'IS' 'NO' 'A03' revision for the 2407, just A02 and it has considerably reduced the horizontal bandings in the desktop mode, it's almost unnoticeable, but banding is still present in the two other modes i.e. in the multimedia and the gaming modes.
> But the banding is only noticeable if you look for it all the time, i'd say that it depends on how picky you are.
> I'll  definitely suggest the 2407 but make sure that you get the Dell 2407WFP A02 not the 2407FPW A00 or A01. When you ask the sales rep here (Maria Francis) she has no idea what revision they'll be sending, this is the only thing that has kept me from buying this display. If you are confirmed that you will get the A02 then go ahead and get this baby, it's an absolute steal for the price.
> 
> and remember to bargain, they do budge; and if you get a good concession please do let us know.



Err sorry a03 for 2007, a02 for 2407 is all thats available in India. However there are still a few a02 2407 displays with banding issues. a03 is already out in the US. I saw one a few days back at our office... There's one subtle diff between 2407 and 2405 though... the 2407 has a virtual 8bit panel. It can never do the full 16.7m colors at the same time.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 14, 2006)

for "goobimama"

DELL INDIA LTD.
Tech Support Call - 1 800 425 8045
Customer Care/Delivery Status Call - 1 800 425 4051
Sales Call: 1 800 425 8046 press 3 dials 8281

another query i have

can the sys below handle this monitor in moderate gaming/ent'ment conditions, for atleast 6-7 months?
XFX NVIDIA GEFORCE 7800GT 256MB | AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ | SEAGATE 400GB 7200 RPM HD | MSI K8N DIAMIOND | 1024 MB RAM


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Aug 14, 2006)

@ Ch@os
I'll say it again there is *no* A03 revision for 2407, not even in the US of A, you must be mistaken with 2005/7 . I don't know anything about 'virtual 8 bit panel' but i do know that dell 2407FPW uses *Samsung LTM240M2 8 bit panel* which is fully capable of displaying 16.7  million colours. 
The A02 revision has the firmware version as V1B15 whereas the earlier versions were V1B11 which showed severe banding etc. issues. The panel used is the same *Samsung LTM240M2 8 bit panel*.

@W I D E S C R E E N
yes your rig will handle the display nicely.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 14, 2006)

*for one successful thread*

"MakeWayForTheBadGuy"
thankx man for clearing that up^

for anyone intrested in WIDEScreen Ent"ment try these links
*www.widescreenadvocate.org/
*www.widescreengamingforum.com/


----------



## RinceWind (Aug 22, 2006)

hey widescreen, you ordered the 2407 yet? I finaly bit the bullet and sent in the DD to Dell today... lets see when the mon gets here.

i believe the A02's are the only ones shipping now and as long as you stay in the 'desktop' mode, banding is pretty much nil. Besides, a bit of banding was never gonna stop me from getting an awesome 24 incher at this price! I know my 6800GS will struggle at most recent games on this big boy but as far as i've read, the Dell scales res's pretty well so maybe playing at 1280x800 won't look TOO bad.

I'll keep everybody posted on the order's progress.. Dell's website states a 2 week long lead time so this may take a while


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

^^ do write a good review when you recieve you'rs Rince.


----------



## RinceWind (Aug 26, 2006)

You can be sure of that, MakeWay... i've already planned the whole thing out. It'll be a lengthy review including numerous pics of each step from unpacking to checking for issues to gaming.

Most important thing I gotta do now is try and clear enough space on me desk for the 2407. I'm planning to keep my current 17"LG crt as a second monitor. Let's see how that works out as well.

can't wait for it


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 29, 2006)

the monitor is on it's way from Penang, Malaysia.... guess they import much of the products.... BTW, how much should it take in "customs clearance"?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 29, 2006)

what is the cheapest 24inch monitor and the cheapest 19inch lcd available?
P.S:contact me if when you get your next monitor,i'll buy this one.....LOL
(i'm not kidding)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 29, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> P.S:contact me if when you get your next monitor,i'll buy this one.....LOL
> (i'm not kidding)






^..............dream on..............^


----------



## goobimama (Aug 29, 2006)

Me also sent the cash. Yesterday. Guess it'll take some time (might just arrive on my birthday!!!)


----------



## Ch@0s (Sep 3, 2006)

MakeWayForTheBadGuy said:
			
		

> @ Ch@os
> I'll say it again there is *no* A03 revision for 2407, not even in the US of A, you must be mistaken with 2005/7 . I don't know anything about 'virtual 8 bit panel' but i do know that dell 2407FPW uses *Samsung LTM240M2 8 bit panel* which is fully capable of displaying 16.7  million colours.
> The A02 revision has the firmware version as V1B15 whereas the earlier versions were V1B11 which showed severe banding etc. issues. The panel used is the same *Samsung LTM240M2 8 bit panel*.
> 
> ...



Sorry for bumping an old thread... useful info for ppl getting the Dell 2407

*www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1091428

2407 a03... fixes all existing issues...

Now Mr Bad Guy I guess you should shut up


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Sep 3, 2006)

Dude when that post was made there was no A03, I have nothing against you.
And i have posted about the A03 In other posts here ealier. And FYI the A03 are  A02's just with increased OSD languages support. No issues have been fixed whatsoever.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 3, 2006)

*i DONT need this now*

and we are STILL discussing this NOW after I placed my order....


BUT WAIT 

that product is coming straight from the "factory" so dosent it means that they will be providing the most "recent" version/revision of the product??


one more thing 
 does anybody but the "pros" give a damn about whether the monitor is banding vertically??!!!!


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: i DONT need this now*

Tell me one thing widescreen, the quotation you recieved from dell, what did it say?? '2407WFP' or '2407FPW'

And don't worry about the A03 revision pal, it has just fixed some OSD language issues, rest is A02.






			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> one more thing
> does anybody but the "pros" give a damn about whether the monitor is banding vertically??!!!!



I certaily don't.


----------



## Ch@0s (Sep 3, 2006)

MakeWayForTheBadGuy said:
			
		

> Dude when that post was made there was no A03, I have nothing against you.
> And i have posted about the A03 In other posts here ealier. And FYI the A03 are  A02's just with increased OSD languages support. No issues have been fixed whatsoever.



Thats what dell claims but people are finding something else... check that hardforum thread for comparisons. I saw an a03 for sure... cos we get stuff from dell even b4 its released to the public .

Here is a side by side comparison
*www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=169814&cdate=20060828&ctime=140357


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 3, 2006)

its "Dell 2407FPW"
why?







P.S. "MakeWayForTheBadGuy"
       edit ur pic i think i has ur g_m_a_i_l eye dee...


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Sep 4, 2006)

> its "Dell 2407FPW"
> why?



Why do they send quotations as 2407FPW when it says on the website as 2407WFP 
Do letme know when you recieve yours(you already have my mail id )




> P.S. "MakeWayForTheBadGuy"
> edit ur pic i think i has ur g_m_a_i_l eye dee...


Thanks man  i gotta be more careful. removed the earlier pic since it served it purpose.


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmm.. dont have enough money for the 24" biggie.. am ordering the 19" performance version.. sigh.. the agonies of when u start to earn for urself!! No dad money...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 5, 2006)

I finally got my monitor today.

P.S wait for the pics from "goobimama"/ one more guy has ordered the same piece....


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Sep 5, 2006)

Cogratulations mate 

Which revision ?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2006)

so soon? I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 6, 2006)

yes there are issues of banding of vertical "gradients"
the model is 2407 WFPb REV A02
what say?


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Sep 6, 2006)

Get it replaced with A03, you won't have to be without a monitor. When you apply for replacement they send you another one and you put this one in the new ones box and ship it back, replacements are smooth.


----------



## RinceWind (Sep 6, 2006)

Mine is in "customs clearance" as well... it's expected around the 15th or so. It'll probably turn out to be an A02 as well.

Hey, widescreen.. how bad is the vertical banding? did you do a gradient test to see it or was it noticeable during regular usage?

Also try and post a few pix to keep me sated till mine arrives.

I assume you're using DVI and the "desktop" mode?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 6, 2006)

well.. im not replacing it with the a03 it seems to have some problems...
i'll give this piece a chance after all it has a five year warranty so im not i a hurry...
__________
the package
*img426.imageshack.us/img426/5947/05092006107fu6.th.jpg
an high definition video
*img174.imageshack.us/img174/9255/05092006117fq0.th.jpg
sorry i don have a new game currently so below is gta3 at 1920x1200
*img333.imageshack.us/img333/7181/05092006125zh6.th.jpg
u can see that banding issue with the hummer's headlights


----------



## RinceWind (Sep 6, 2006)

thats a big package... what was in the smaller box? the power cable?

put up some more pics soon!

Also what gfx card do you have?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 6, 2006)

yes it had a power cable..Tell me what "kind" of pics u want
it's geforrce 7800gt for more try the 1 page of this thread


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Sep 6, 2006)

No need for replacing if you don't notice the banding in normal use. 
The display sure looks sssswwweeeeeettt, but i had to pay Rs.43891 for mine..... maybe its the taxes??

Anyway GTA was smooth with your 7800GT na??


EDIT: Sorry, forgot you posted your rig in the 1st page.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 6, 2006)

no worries, here its again ,
XFX NVIDIA GEFORCE 7800GT 256MB | AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ | SEAGATE 400GB 7200 RPM HD | MSI K8N DIAMIOND | 1024 MB RAM
and no problems with gta as smooth as CRT...


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Sep 6, 2006)

For pictures... you can use any of the tests here.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 6, 2006)

no man test always brings one down i am currently satisfied by what i have maybe i willl replace the monitor if a "no-issue" revision comes along
and one more thing

1920x1200 desktop ROCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Sep 6, 2006)

lol... true man. Just enjoy the goodies, play games, watch HD movies, maybe some HD p0rn 

Enjoy man..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 6, 2006)

thx maybe i will....
*interfacelift.com/
for HIGH res WIDEscreen wallpapers

and talking about HD when do u think one can see regional hdtv broadcasting?


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Sep 6, 2006)

Similar exellent sites.

www.caedes.net
www.mydeskcity.com
www.skins.be


----------



## RinceWind (Sep 7, 2006)

the pics look awesome, widey! i wonder if my 6800gs will be able to cope, though. I may have to scale the res down a bit for newer games.

anyway.. even though the banding is visible, i don't think its something that would bother most of us. Just wanted to confirm again.. were these pics taken with the monitor in "desktop" mode?

Also, have you checked for dead pixels? you can try this small tool -

*www.laptopshowcase.co.uk/downloads.php?id=1

... and one final thing... are you planning to keep on using your old monitor as a secondary display? i'm thinking of keeping my 17 inch crt as a secondary so that i can have web pages and chats open on it while i watch a movie or tv on the 2407.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 7, 2006)

banding hurts if u know what banding means...but use the desktop mode and it is not as severe... yes i have checked for dead pixels and havent found much...
no i gave my 17' LCD to my brother.


----------



## RinceWind (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi, sorry about reviving an old thread but I just wanted to mention - I got my 2407 today! arrived in the morning but I haven't had enough time to check it out completely. Just set it up alongside my CRT and it looks awesome. No dead pixels out of the box and minimal banding in Desktop mode. It's an A02. A bigger review will follow in a few days once I check out all the lcd's features. Meanwhile, here's a pic of my setup:


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 17, 2006)

congratulations and welcome to my world...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 18, 2006)

What the...!!! And when do I get mine!!!!


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 18, 2006)

Something tells me, today


----------



## RinceWind (Sep 19, 2006)

goobimama said:
			
		

> What the...!!! And when do I get mine!!!!



As far as I can make out from the posts, you ordered the monitor on the 29th. I had ordered on the 22nd and got it on the 16th. So by that logic, you'll probably get it by the 23rd.

However, my Order was only created on the 1st... so if your's was made at about the same time then the monitor should be with you any day now.

Keep an eye out for my 2407WFP review by tomorrow,


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't quite remember when the cash was sent, but I ask all those who believe that prayers work, to pray for me and the safe and speedy coming of my monitor...

The screen size importance is further hightened by the fact that I don't have a TV, though the 20 inch iMac made up a bit for that....


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 20, 2006)

man the screen size is awesome...u WONT need an plasma tv until HDTV broadcasting starts in india with a resolution higher than 1920x1080 
and that should go beyond 2015!!!!???


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay small problem. Assuming that the monitor will come within the week, I don't have a graphics card. Just onboard GMA900. 

My 7900GT is coming within the month (someone is sending from abroad). Now, I need DVI to drive the monitor right? How bad is the quality if i put it through the analog output of my onboard card? Not sure what to do.

I have these three options which I would need advice:

1) Wait till the graphics card comes and then only install the monitor (will take a month)
2) Drive the monitor through the onboard graphics and then when the card comes...
3) Buy a second hand 6600GT for 5.5k, get it within the week, and then sell it once I get my new card.
4) Buy a new 6200 with DVI for 3k? and then sell it off for something extremely low (how much would I get?)

Btw, widescreen, I have downloaded a "Band of Brothers episode 2 1080p" video weighing 5GB and am eagerly waiting to watch it HD style!
Thanks,
Milind


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 21, 2006)

i think u should run that monitor on the gma900 and prey for 7900gt's quick arrival... dont waste ur money on those local punks when the Godfather of Graphics will be pumping through DVI port...

and one more thing how much time did it took for u to download the HD material
plz mntn the speed of inet u use and DONT U RUN ANY HD MOVIES WITH THE ****ED UP GRAPHICS MEDIA ACCELERATOR!!! ITS A DISGRACE TO HD!!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2006)

Well almost a month actually. Even with a 256k connection it was chugging along at 4kBps average. And I know that the GMA900 is a disgrace to HD. I just played 4 minutes (of skipped frames playback) to hear the sound effects (DTS + AC3 soundtrack). amazing on the Z5500....

Just wanted to know, the Analog is not THAAAAT bad huh?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 21, 2006)

no it isnt...but in ur case the wait is certainly fruitful with 7900!!.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2006)

Mumble mumble mumble mumble jumble kazoomba! ITS HERE!

The wait is over. My dad got a call from BlueDart and when he told me, I almost fainted (I even pulled off a small skit while I was at it). Half an hour later, the monitor entered out house and 5 minutes or so later, I powered the baby on. 

Seriously widescreen and RinceWind, how could you'll do this to me? How could you guys enjoy this widescreen beauty while I was staring at a 17inch? Huh?

And unlike these phony guys who I've mentioned above, I WILL write a full review (not a very technical one, a more 'human' one at that).

Till then, I've got to watch the coldplay Live 2003 concert that I've got waiting

Update: Here's a pic of my idiot brother....and of course, the 24incher next to him. Btw, that control center of Logitech stands a whole 9 inches tall....Just for reference:
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/8580/dscn4720mediumss9.jpg

Milind
[analog isn't bad at all!]


----------



## RinceWind (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Goobi, congratulations! Welcome to the 24 Club! Is it an A02 also?

And sorry about the non-review... I had my weekly offs on Tuesday and Wednesday and had planned to write a detailed review but somehow the time passed very quickly playing COD2 and watching movies on the 2407! I'm sure u understand! I've got loads of pics ready for the review but no text.

One of the best things about the 2407 is that it scales well so even if you need to play games at low res till your new gfx card arrives, it won't look TOO bad.

As far as Analog v Digital... i've noticed that many people around the world are actually preferring Analog on this monitor over Digital as the banding pretty much goes away in Analog. Ofcourse, most of us are not so picky and don't mind a bit of banding. But still, it just goes to show that Analog is very usable and there is not much image quality diff between VGA and DVI.

Anyway, enjoy the monitor and I'm sure we all will understand if the review gets delayed a bit.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 21, 2006)

*Enjoy My Breth"ren*

goobimama i'm pleased to see u finally got ur 24' biggie welcome to the world of 
larger field of view....I am not good of a writer thus no review.
ENJOY!


----------



## nightcrawler (Sep 25, 2006)

hi all, Even I am planning to buy a 24" widescreen monitor. Was gonna buy 2407WFP but came to know about BenQ's new FP241W which is supposed to be better than dell's 2407. Does any one know more abt this BenQ Monitor and its price?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, dell for one is giving a 5 year warranty which is enough for me to get me all hyped up....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 26, 2006)

guys i want to buy a widescreen tft too.. 
but my pockets dont allow a 24" monster but a simple 19" village guy 

any suggestions...


----------



## nightcrawler (Sep 26, 2006)

hey just came to know that the BenQ FP241 is 1st 24" lcd supporting full HDCP support and has n HDMI input. Will post more info when I get it. I have mailed the company asking for its arrival in India and its approximate price. Lets see!!!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 26, 2006)

the monitor looks great! The price should be a major factor between DELL & BENQ... talk about competition in the widescreen market..

@Rollercoaster

19' ACER WIDESCREEN  INR 16,500/-(Central India)
u lucky bast***!
*www.acer.co.in/contactus.html


----------



## nightcrawler (Sep 27, 2006)

ya it looks great...there is a review of the monitor at trustedreview.com as well though the review is not that detailed and technical. I mailed the BenQ guys yeterday and still havent got their reply. Now will have to call them and find out.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 27, 2006)

@widescreen: aren't you luckier, you have a 24inch monster!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks for the info.. are there any more alternatives.. my local vendors say that acer is real bad at service. tho the prices are attractive...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 27, 2006)

i think acer is the only one providing it at that price...my contact says none of the other brands have come out with widescreen range. 

Zenith offers an 19' wide lcd in a bundle package, price wouldnt be below 20K though. and i think it uses acer


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 2, 2006)

I finally received a reply from Dell. Here it is.



> Hi,
> 
> We have discontinued the model 241W from India. We can give u 222W – 22” wide at the rate of Rs. 25200.00 tax paid / octroi at actuals.
> 
> ...



This really is confusing.  Why would they discontinue a product which has just been launched (21st Semptember, Worldwide) And if they don't want to sell the product in India then why are they advertising it on their India website  . 

So I guess if I have to buy the BenQ 24" (It still seems to be a good monitor, though not come across its reviews), then I will have to buy it from outside India. I have some doubts regarding it.


Any one has had any experience of buying any product from sites like newegg.com? How good are they?
Will I still be eligible for the product warrantee here in India, if say I buy it from US?

Also please suggest some site from where I can get it if I do. (Although now after the mail I am more inclined in going for the Dell 2407)

Thanks In Advance


----------



## ▀#!/usr/bin/perl (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi there!

I too am planning to buy this dell 24" wide screen display, but I have one issue, since I am not using any graphics card, I would have to buy one, so can u find me one please  for high resolution display

specs:
amd64 2800+
Gigabyte KMK800 (Via chipset)
1Gig +1Gig
Raid 0 on sata250+250 & Pata 250+120+80GB 
Dvdrw etc

I would prefer if the gpu is upto standard for all the bell&whistle for upcomming "vista" gui , 
also I am *NOT* a gamer, usually i have 20-30 linux terminals opened up scrolling through the log files. But I do play whole mother loads of dvd & watch tv on my pc as well. So great hardware gurus suggest me one
anything under 10k-12k would be good, but if somthings really nice then i can redifine my upperlimit

~thx
gautam


----------



## goobimama (Oct 3, 2006)

@nightcrawler: I have had very bad experiences with products bought from abroad. Forget about warranty. they say that there is global warranty, but when you take it to a service center in India, you are asked to pay for any repairs...

And newegg does not ship to India NOR does it accept an Indian credit card. I wanted to order a card from newegg, get it shipped to a US address but my card was rejected. 

Items bought from abroad: Nikon Coolpix 3200 Digital Camera, Compaq 1200 series Laptop, HP scanner.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 4, 2006)

"XFX GeForceR 7900 GS is priced at Rs. 15,500 ( SERP) and will be available from the third week of September at the company's national distributor Rashi Peripherals and its 46 branches all over India. All XFX graphic cards carry three years Rashi warranty"

*www.crn-india.com/breakingnews/stories/66570.html

@▀#!/usr/bin/perl
First, what is SERP??
IF that price is true then LOOK NO FURTHER


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 4, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my 2407WFP which arrived some days ago.

*img155.imagevenue.com/loc593/th_34173_DSCN3204_122_593lo.JPG*img22.imagevenue.com/loc316/th_34182_DSCN3208_122_316lo.JPG*img145.imagevenue.com/loc545/th_34192_DSCN3197_122_545lo.JPG*img121.imagevenue.com/loc571/th_34202_DSCN3198_122_571lo.JPG
*img157.imagevenue.com/loc593/th_34211_DSCN3207_122_593lo.JPG_ *img150.imagevenue.com/loc513/th_34777_DSCN3188_122_513lo.JPG
Please bear in mind that this is a photograph of a LCD and the actual thing looks a million times better than this._
Sorry for the sh1tty pictures (ancient 2MP cam you see...)

I just wanted to share my joys with you guys (naaah...just showin off ).

 Playing Battlefield  currently and , boy am i glad i got this.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 4, 2006)

congrats man cool pics

found another 19' LCD for 14K *vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=54846.html#54846


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2006)

I've bought an eVGA 7900GT second hand (actually, its new, a replacement piece) from ebay. Cost me around 10.5k. Item has been shipped last tuesday....Me very excited.


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks widescreen 

The VA1912 is a crappy TN panel... that's why it's priced that cheap.


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 5, 2006)

I have decided to go with dell 2407. Now even i hav a question abt the gpu to use i hav a 7600GT based card. And I plan to play games like oblivion at monitor's native resolution. Now the question that I have is if I go for another 7600GT in SLI instead of going for one new say 7900 GT then will these two cards outperform one 7900GT. The reason I ask this is i don't want to upgrade to a high end graphic card yet (waiting for DX 10 based cards). Also as latest digit reviews say there is no point in going for SLI solution for high end cards right now. So my question is by adding one more 7600GT will I be able to play games like oblivion comfortably (with almost all if not all game effects turned on and at good frames) ?


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 5, 2006)

You won't be able to play oblivion at native resolution with a 7900GT too, you'll have to turn down eyecandies . I'd suggest you stick to your 7600GT and wait till jan and get a decent DX10 card then.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 5, 2006)

dont forget
*www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_rel70betadriver.html

talking about SLi check out this MONSTER
*www.nvidia.com/page/quadroplex.html


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 5, 2006)

So you say I should stick to my 7600 GT and should not go for its SLI as well?


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 5, 2006)

SLI'ing won't help much either (with oblivion at 1920x1200)  so, no, i wouldn't suggest it. Especially if you have upgarde plans in the near future.


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 6, 2006)

OK Thanks.

Now that I have decided to buy Dell 2407 I would like to ask all the others who have bought it for the prices for which they got it. Currently online it is for Rs 39,900 without the Taxes. Did they give u any discounts on price. I have heard that they do give discounts on the quoted prices. Also did anyone get the A03 version of the monitor. 
On Dell official forum they say that Dell did not wish to replace A02s that they had already shipped so they only mentioned that A03 update has only language support, but actually have also worked a bit on the banding issues.
BTW does anyone have Dell Discount coupons and would like to give them away for free


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 6, 2006)

1. Dell dicount coupons do not work in India.

2. A03 is not being shipped in India yet.

3. One guy i know managed to get the taxes off on his 2407, but he is a top govt. official and i wouldn't count that, other than that never heard of a discount on 2407's. They keep saying that there is already 14100 off as introductory offer, so no further discounts are possible.

And for banding or other issues, my A02 has none.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 6, 2006)

And for banding or other issues, my A02 has none."

that's good...


----------



## goobimama (Oct 7, 2006)

One more thing. The dell is HDCP as well right? So I can plug in an HDTV signal whenever that does come to India eh?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 7, 2006)

*High-Bandwidth Digital Content Protection*

Yes!

expecting HD content within 5yrs in TV and 2-3yrs  in HDDVD Players


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 8, 2006)

but dell's hdcp is 720p and not 1080i is it not? That is what BenQ people are saying that unlike dell's their's is full 1080i HDCP monitor


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 8, 2006)

nightcrawler said:
			
		

> but dell's hdcp is 720p and not 1080i is it not? That is what BenQ people are saying that unlike dell's their's is full 1080i HDCP monitor




High Definition 1080i  =1920x1080
dell 2407 max resolution  =1920x1200

for more *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1080i
and *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/2407wfp_in?c=in&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 8, 2006)

ya I know abt those two links coz i had wikied it earlier but i came across this This official Benq forum that said something else

[H]ard|Forum - Official BenQ FP241W Thread !!! Info, Pictures, Reviews

Anyways thanks for clearing the doubt. Though I am not complaining coz Buying Dell 2407 by the time Diwali comes. Good gift for myself for diwali    ...what u say?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 8, 2006)

*Diwali*

that's "the" gift any comp user would like to receive...


For all those widescreen users, try this TV Application to zoom for TV W/O black bars!
*www.chris-tv.com/download.html


----------



## vikassethi (Oct 13, 2006)

Pardon me for sounding like an illiterate amongst you, but after reading all this, I have decided to buy this screen myself. However, as I am into programming, I do not have the luxury to run the machine at very high modes and most of the time, I have to work in 800 by 600 mode. I have four questions to ask:
1. Does this TFT supports 800 by 600 mode? If yes, then what is the highest refresh rate that it supports? There are some TFT's that I have seen not working well in 800 by 600 mode.
2. I have a 1 Kva UPS. How much power does this TFT requires? In case there is no electricity, will my UPS take the load of this screen?
3. Is this 24 inches best in its calls or there are even better screens available?
4. Will it run with my Intel Original mother board on board display card?


----------



## aadipa (Oct 13, 2006)

This is slightly off topic but I see lot of big-screen users here so posting here instead of new thread.

One of my friend is looking for 21" CRT (Samsung 1100MB). Is it a good model? He is not going for LCD coz of colors are different, he is used to 1100MB.

Should I encorage him for LCD? If yes, what should be ideal choice? He is a illustator, so color reproduction is a sure point to look for. If LCD then which? In case of CRT, any alternatives?

In case of my Samsung 713N 17" LCD, colors do differ than my Samsung 793MB. Is it same in high-end LCDs?


----------



## SHREY (Oct 14, 2006)

vikassethi said:
			
		

> Does this TFT supports 800 by 600 mode? If yes, then what is the highest refresh rate that it supports? There are some TFT's that I have seen not working well in 800 by 600 mode.



I think there should not be any 800 by 600 display mode. Because widescreens have 16:9 aspect ratio which is completely different from CRT aspect ratio of 4:3. So, 800 by 600 is not possible in widescreen monitors..


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 14, 2006)

vikassethi said:
			
		

> Pardon me for sounding like an illiterate amongst you, but after reading all this, I have decided to buy this screen myself. However, as I am into programming, I do not have the luxury to run the machine at very high modes and most of the time, I have to work in 800 by 600 mode. I have four questions to ask:
> 1. Does this TFT supports 800 by 600 mode? If yes, then what is the highest refresh rate that it supports? There are some TFT's that I have seen not working well in 800 by 600 mode.
> 2. I have a 1 Kva UPS. How much power does this TFT requires? In case there is no electricity, will my UPS take the load of this screen?
> 3. Is this 24 inches best in its calls or there are even better screens available?
> 4. Will it run with my Intel Original mother board on board display card?


 
1. Yes it will sure support but, it'll look pretty bad, cause LCD's are manufactured to run at their native resolutions. LCD's don't refresh so not higher not lower. 60Hz look wayyy better on LCD's than on any CRT at 90Hz.

2. A 24" LCD uses less power than 15" CRT, so you'll most probably get greater standby times.

3. Afaik this is the largest locally available in india apart from the apple 30" which have their own set of issues along with the huge price tag.

4. It might... i don't know what onboard chip you have. But will recommend a better GPU, atleast a Gefoce 7 series.

@Shrey

It's possible but it'll look streched and boxed etc. etc. These displays put black bars at the sides to display 4:3 stuff. 
LCD look best at their native resolutions.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 15, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> This is slightly off topic but I see lot of big-screen users here so posting here instead of new thread.
> 
> One of my friend is looking for 21" CRT (Samsung 1100MB). Is it a good model? He is not going for LCD coz of colors are different, he is used to 1100MB.
> 
> ...



in my experience colors/photos look MUCH BETTER on an LCD than  CRT and I dont see any reason why ur friend shouldnt upgrade to an LCD.The saved money via electr. bill can go else where
-------------------------------------------
MotherBoard GPU Chips Can Kiss My A**!


----------



## vikassethi (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. This means I cant afford to use a TFT till the time applications are being made in 800 by 600 mode. I appreciate you answers.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2006)

Professionals around the globe are using LCD monitors now. Take for example Apple. Their products are known to be used by graphics pros and they have converted their entire product line to LCD. No CRT. Sure the CRTs give better colour reproduction, but the gap is very very small now compared to earlier. You also need to calibrate your monitor well to give good performance...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 15, 2006)

vikassethi said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. This means I cant afford to use a TFT till the time applications are being made in 800 by 600 mode. I appreciate you answers.


 
Applications adjusts itself depending ANY RESOLUTION u chose..

and 

CRTs are capable of displaying multiple video resolutions without introducing artifacts, LCD displays produce crisp images only in their "native resolution" and, sometimes, fractions of that native resolution. Attempting to run LCD display panels at non-native resolutions usually results in the panel scaling the image, which introduces blurriness or "blockiness".


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 15, 2006)

Vikas, i tried running a C++ compiler on my monitor today and it looked fine to me. not as crisp as windows but pretty good, and when run in windowed mode it looked same as windows.


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 16, 2006)

@vikas
I also am into programming. At the place where I work, all the comps have lcds (minimum 17 inches) running at native at their native resolutions (min 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz) and having onboard graphics. I don't know where you got the Idea that programming should be done at lowly resolution of 800x600.

More the screen area more the area for programming and better display of your code. If you want to upgrade ur monitor and are not into gaming then i suggest a 17 " - 20 " lcd monitor. Don't go for 2407 coz if used for only programming purpose u won't be utilizing all the monitor's features and performance plus the monitor is not that cheap.

For Programming this monitor should not be used go for a cheaper solution


----------



## vikassethi (Oct 17, 2006)

nightcrawler said:
			
		

> @vikas
> I also am into programming. At the place where I work, all the comps have lcds (minimum 17 inches) running at native at their native resolutions (min 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz) and having onboard graphics. I don't know where you got the Idea that programming should be done at lowly resolution of 800x600.
> 
> More the screen area more the area for programming and better display of your code. If you want to upgrade ur monitor and are not into gaming then i suggest a 17 " - 20 " lcd monitor. Don't go for 2407 coz if used for only programming purpose u won't be utilizing all the monitor's features and performance plus the monitor is not that cheap.
> ...


Designs created of 1280 by 1024 would go out of screen in 800 by 600 mode. That's why for desktop or database solutions where maximum users still use 800 by 600 mode, I cant not afford to use 1280 by 1024 mode. Probably your users have 1280 mode.

However as LCD's get common and affordable, I see more use of 1280 in another 3 to 4 months from now and hope that 1280 will replace 800 mode. Till then, I will have to live with this CRT.
__________
I spoke to someone technical in Dell and they claim that this monitor displays 800 by 600 as perfectly as it displays higher resolution. They are giving a 21 days buy back option in which in case I do not get the satisfaction, I can return the monitor to them. Any advise?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 17, 2006)

Sir, please post a link/something to backup ur argument.

&

Dell here, is 1920x1200.So IMHO just stick to ur square box i.e, CRT.


----------



## vikassethi (Oct 18, 2006)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Sir, please post a link/something to backup ur argument.
> 
> &
> 
> Dell here, is 1920x1200.So IMHO just stick to ur square box i.e, CRT.


Which area would you like more links for? The one that says that designs made in 1280 would go out in 800?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 18, 2006)

yes im just curious


----------



## vikassethi (Oct 19, 2006)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> yes im just curious


Just open C++ or VB. Design a form in a higher resolution like 1024 or above. Set the resolution to 800 by 600 and you will see you design go out of your screen. No links required


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 19, 2006)

if u mean giving compatiblity to  resolutions running at 800 x 600 then this is not the best way to do it. For that u need to resize ur form/dialog/window depending upon the current desktop resolution. 

And btw if that is all u want an 800 x 600 monitor for then i strongly suggest to move over to a 17" or a 19" non widescreen lcd monitor...as they support 800 x 600 resolution and although optimally u shud run these monitors at their native resolutions u will not find as such any difference if u want to design forms in 800 x 600. After designing u can always move back to native resolution.


----------



## vikassethi (Oct 19, 2006)

nightcrawler said:
			
		

> if u mean giving compatiblity to  resolutions running at 800 x 600 then this is not the best way to do it. For that u need to resize ur form/dialog/window depending upon the current desktop resolution.
> 
> And btw if that is all u want an 800 x 600 monitor for then i strongly suggest to move over to a 17" or a 19" non widescreen lcd monitor...as they support 800 x 600 resolution and although optimally u shud run these monitors at their native resolutions u will not find as such any difference if u want to design forms in 800 x 600. After designing u can always move back to native resolution.



17" or a 19" non widescreen is the correct answer. Thanks.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 22, 2006)

hey guys..

i have been long waiting to buy a 19" wide lcd. 

finally i have two options acer(12000) and HP W19E(18000)

i am not keen for acer due to poor services etc..

in my town there is not much availability and high price...

Q1. do u think the price is ok
Q2. I am a hardcore gamer and a movie buff, my majour reason for wide LCD i slow power consumption and wide screen movies. This lcd has a 5MS refresh rate, amounting to a max of 20fps delivery(100ms/5ms=20frames, is my ideology correct?) but for ideal gaming atleast an affective fps of 30 is needed. i dont want to affect my gaming. i have to idea abt LCDs as i have just never used them, excpt on my laptop(there is lot of blurr while scrroling text). as i will be selling my 17" monitor to buy this LCD i wont have a 'later' to change my mind. so what do u guys think. is a LCD good enought for gaming as well as movies and scrolling text??

Edited:
<i stand corrected, 1 sec = 1000ms>
__________
the weblink for the LCD: *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00739865&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3194521&dlc=en


----------



## goobimama (Oct 22, 2006)

btw, "ms" is Mili seconds which means you have to do the math in the form of 1000ms/5ms = 200fps. Am I right? I'm not very sure but I think it is that way (I did fail in my math exam though)

That being said, 5ms is quite good for gaming.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 22, 2006)

5ms is more than enough for a smooth gaming experience.


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey guys iwant to buy this LCD after reading all this. Is the banding a major problem.

I have two 7800GTX 512 in SLi and can i play most modern games at high resolution, can iconnect the XBOX 360 to it and can i buy it online anywhere. That would be more convinient. How did you guys pay for the product??

Thanks


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 22, 2006)

If u did read the thread u shouldve noticed that none of the "users" have replaced it cause of banding...

with those 3D Cards u can play all games out there until atleast 3-4 years!

U can connect xbox. I paid it by DD

For more try PAGE 1 of this thread..
________________________________________
Diwali Greetings! To All The Users Of This Forum


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 22, 2006)

ok thanks buddy thats what i wanted to ask is the banding that bad??


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 22, 2006)

doom_marine said:
			
		

> ok thanks buddy thats what i wanted to ask is the banding that bad??


Dont think so, read all the six pages!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 22, 2006)

goobimama said:
			
		

> btw, "ms" is Mili seconds which means you have to do the math in the form of 1000ms/5ms = 200fps. Am I right?



holy 5hit... u r right... i feel like kicking myself in the butt for being so stupid. i was thinking that a sec has 100ms.  DAMN. 

thanks man
__________
guys what abt the price tag of 18000 for a HP W19E


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 22, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> guys what abt the price tag of 18000 for a HP W19E


Too steep.

Get a Samsung 940BW for Rs. 15,000. DVI, widescreen, 8ms response time.
Kicks HP's a$$.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 23, 2006)

guys any more options for a 19" wide lcd???

is there some review/shootout of these 19" monitors somewere?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 23, 2006)

This months IC CHIP.

But if you want a 19" TFT, your best bet is:
Samsung 940BW
Viewsonic VA1912WB

Both have the same features and cost. DVI, widescreen, 8ms response time.
Price Rs. 15,000 approx.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 23, 2006)

!!!!!4MS RESPONSE TIME!!!!!
*www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1067655&page=1&pp=20
its for samsung im too tired to read it
i think u should go for samsung main reason being the Service&Support with Samsung India..acer lacks it..it lacks it bad


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 23, 2006)

well yes the website says 4ms, but gray-to-gray so may be on the safe side we can say 8ms for black to white....
__________
guys anywere online i can shop, i dont have a credit card and i cant risk one of my frnds... can i order from somewere via draft or vpp or something.

the local dealer is asking a lot of price....


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 23, 2006)

all response times are mentioned gray to gray by all manufacturers...bcoz they are lesser than black to white which are in range of around 16 -25 ms. Also g2g response is given bcoz they say that there are hardly times when b2w or w2b transitions happen. What u shud look at is neither...go to some review sites. If u plan to buy from someone like dell then u will be at an advantage of seeing the performance of lcd. (bcoz i think they hav 15 days money back scheme although i dont know for sure...i haven't received my monitor yet).
So in short look at the performance of monitor in retail shops etc and then decide on it.

Also the calculation that you mentioned is not correct. The response rate is one pixel changing frm g2g or b2w and not a frame. LCDs don't work like CRTs in which a frame is drawn and then redrawn in raster scanning mode. LCDs work differently. So i guess ur logic of fps of 20 or 30 or whtever is wrong


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 24, 2006)

hey delhi people... can u give me some palce in delhi where i can but samsung 940bw. i have to go to gurgaon on 28th so i will try to search but if i can get some pointer that it would be very easy. 

nehru place i am guessing.... but any dealer there.. and most imp what would be the price of this model.

or if u can provide the telephone num for samsung dealer then i can call him and get the right price..

ur help would be much appriciated...


----------



## vikassethi (Oct 26, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> hey delhi people... can u give me some palce in delhi where i can but samsung 940bw. i have to go to gurgaon on 28th so i will try to search but if i can get some pointer that it would be very easy.
> 
> nehru place i am guessing.... but any dealer there.. and most imp what would be the price of this model.
> 
> ...


The main dealer of Samsung products in Nehru Place is Champion and his shop os in the corner of a building on the first floor. I dont remember the name of the building but its in the main Nehru Place market. Here are his phone nos: 26426280, 26413741.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 26, 2006)

hey thanks man.. i enquired for the price of samsung 940BW = 15400Rs. and most prob here in dehradun it will cost me abt 16500rs. do u thinkit is a wise choice. expecially when i am replacing it with my 17" monitor. i understand that there is not that much of a screen size increase and practically the height(1440x900) of the 19" wide lcd will be slightly lesser then the 17"(1280x960). 

1440x900 - recommended resolution for the 940BW (vertical height = 9.4")
1280x960 - comfartable resolution for my 17 crt, tho it can go up to 1600x1200@75hz (Acer AF715) (vertical height = 10")

so other then on movies i actually have the same vertical working area....

this makes me wonder is it worth speding 16-17k for a couple of inches? should i wait and get a larger LCD? 

i am so confused? tho i want the power saving that the LCD brings...
__________
btw i am ready to spend up to 20k...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 26, 2006)

Even though your CRT can display 1600x1200 confortably, the viewable area still remains the same. A 19" LCD has a significantly larger area than a 17" CRT especially for movies not to mention the other advantages of a LCD.

You're better off buying a 19" LCD because from 20" and above the price of LCD's really shoots up and costs way more than 20k.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 26, 2006)

> A 19" LCD has a significantly larger area than a 17" CRT


I am only talking about the vertical screen size. When not watching movies then is widescreen really usefull?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 26, 2006)

It depends on the applications you use. If you have 2 programs open simultaneously then using them side by side on a widescreen is better than Alt-tabbing in a CRT.

Even for gaming, widescreen is useful as all new games support the resolution. FPS games are particularly suited to it as a wide field of vision lets you see more around you without having to move around.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks a lot man. i will wait for some more people to comment....

btw i dont think people use vertical tile as the result is very small width to work with individual windows


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

alright guys i got a brand new samsung 940BW....it is awsome!

one thing i want to know.. when lower resolutions are selected then they get stretched to fill the whole screen. how can i avoid that. i mean do i have an option to disable the auto stretch feature. as some game dont have widescreen support and run in 4:3 aspect ration and look really really bad when stretched to 16:10 ration of the widescreen LCD...

or alteast to make the stretching while preserving the aspect ratio.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 29, 2006)

congrats!.......

4:3
there shuold be one on the monitors' OSD menu?
If not try your display properties' aspect ratio scaling.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

hey guys i cant do it right...

These are the nvidia display options
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/1180/dispzi4.png
here i have the options but they do not work as desired. when selecting 'center' then the display does get smaller but the aspect ratio is still 16:10
and when i select 'fixed aspect ratio scaling' then also the aspect ratio is freaked out.

here are the OSD functions of the display
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/8436/osdmw2.png
the first coloum is the menu section and the respective row for each entry are the options available under that menu section.
I couldnt find any option to disable scaling.


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 29, 2006)

*www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/index.php?title=Master_Games_List_-_A

you might want to search for patches for games you play, for support for widescreen displays. 

just spend some time reading the above forums for enjoying the full advantages of the new WS you just purchased.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

yes i am familiar with the website. it is quite helpfull. 
but my concern is not just the games but other stuff too


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 29, 2006)

other stuff??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

like a software i am developing.. it needs 4:3..i cant convert it to 16:10

for eg when i am using my widescreen laptop i can press crrl+alt+F11 to toggle automatic stretching for lower resolutions...

this feature has to be there.. but where is it???

also consider hitman blood money... it has native widescreen support but only at the max resolution of 1440x900, and at this resolution i have to turn all th other eye candy options to min to get it at playable fps
__________
****! tendulkar is OUT


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 29, 2006)

first change the desktop resolution to 4:3.
640x480/800x600/1024x768/
OR 
I think the maximum 4:3 in your case will be
1280x1024

then try the nvidia control panel thing.

and widescreen gaming forum will treat u for Blood Money..


----------



## vikassethi (Oct 29, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> like a software i am developing.. it needs 4:3..i cant convert it to 16:10
> 
> for eg when i am using my widescreen laptop i can press crrl+alt+F11 to toggle automatic stretching for lower resolutions...
> 
> ...


That is the point I raised in this thread. If I want to develop softwares in 800 by 600 mode then is it possible with 19" or higher wide screen LCD's? If yes, then is the quality same as that of a CRT monitor? I am planning to but a 19" ViewSonic CRT as I dont think a LCD displays good quality picture other than its native resolution.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

there is not problem with the quality but with the aspect ratio....
__________


			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> first change the desktop resolution to 4:3.
> 640x480/800x600/1024x768/
> OR
> I think the maximum 4:3 in your case will be
> ...



no man it doesnt work....


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 30, 2006)

which application do u use?

_______________

*reviews.cnet.com/4520-10163_7-5912625-5.html


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 30, 2006)

i dont understand.. what application am i supposed to use..

there is a software called magic tune which came with the LCD and is actually an app to do what u can do with the OSD of the LCD but from the windows environment.

and i have nvidia display drivers installed.

i searched on the web and there are a lot of people who seem to have this problem with many LCDs

how can the manufacturers be so careless..even my cheap hp laptop has a shortcut to enable and disable the AS scaling.
and does aspect ratio scaling get affected if we use VGA or DVI


----------



## janitha (Oct 30, 2006)

It was only because of the aspect ratio issue that I bought a normal LCD and not a wide one. I had the same doubts and posted it in the forum but nobody cared to reply. Finally bought VX922, though costlier than 940BW.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 31, 2006)

OK, here's how Dell 2407 takes care of aspect ratio "issue"
1=@ 1920x1200 it's at the maximum resolution of the monitor
2=@ 1920x1200 in detail 
3=@ 800x600    it's at a 16:9 filled in full screen
4=@ 800x600    it's at a 4:3  corrected version with black bars on the sides
5= Monitor's on screen display (OSD) which gives u the options.

1*img48.imageshack.us/img48/8352/dell24071gq0.th.jpg
2*img48.imageshack.us/img48/7190/dell24072me3.th.jpg
3*img138.imageshack.us/img138/4082/dell24073ie4.th.jpg
4*img50.imageshack.us/img50/9254/dell24074ja6.th.jpg
5*img171.imageshack.us/img171/7656/dell24075kt9.th.jpg

hunt for an application to force the aspect ratio to ur desired screen size, im lookin for it...
and how do you think i watch the TV in stretched mode...???no, never, it makes 4:3 Standard TV images "oval" and that's bad...

@Rollercoaster
No i meant the software u r working on, maybe it can be modified to fit the 1440x resolution..?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 31, 2006)

damn i cant believe it... how can huge companies like samsung and other mess out on such a crutial feature.

the only widescreen i used before this was my 15" wide laptop and it has the right option and function abt aspect ratios and pillaring

i was under the impression that such a function is automatically supposed to be there so i never asked.

the monitor is great but i miss that feature..

and not yaar i cant modify the software as i have to go by guidelines of teh coustomer. i will have to make do with my old crt for it.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 2, 2006)

how about rotating the monitor? "potrait view"


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 3, 2006)

the stand available does not permit portrait.. only landscape
the other stand was not available


----------

